
The Keto Diet Is a Recipe for Disaster - slantyyz
https://theoutline.com/post/6133/the-keto-diet-is-a-recipe-for-disaster
======
masonic
In the opening paragraph: "We’re all gonna start eating eggs and bacon for
every meal again until our cholesterol inevitably reaches code-red levels?"

I stopped right there, given that carb reduction inevitably results in _lower_
cholesterol levels.

------
jareds
The end of the article also said to use Keto if it works for you which does
not match the article title. I"m sad I fell for uninformed click bate.

